# New Build Project



## Tux (Aug 17, 2008)

I don't know if any one has heard from my thread in the programing forum, but I'm considering building a computer for my science project this year.
Not only will this be a great opportunity for me to explore more of my hobby by building my first computer but also to learn more about the parts.
The only problem is that I need problems or implications to work around while building the computer. Whats a science fair without a little difficulty, and bright thinking.

Here are some implications that I got so far: price around (500-800$). 
overclocking without over heating
able to run vista and Ubuntu

The reason why I want more implications to my project is because I don't want the judges or teachers to think this was just a shopping project.

A speedy response would be much appreciated, and possibly rewarded in my acknowledgments if I end up following through with this.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

To hit that price point I think your going to have to use either an AMD x2 chip with onboard
graphics or an Intel Dual core like a E2200. If you get lucky and find a decent PSU and MB on Ebay or MWave.com under refurbished you might squeek in a Video card just make sure it's Linux compatible.
My be problem could be to build a Silent OC'd PC or a Linux low cost media center DVR and that way you could save the $100 price of Windows.


----------



## Tux (Aug 17, 2008)

I was thinking about that but I remembered my friend recently bought a vista cd at best buy. Couldn't I just use that to install widows or is it only good for one install only? Hitting the price range shouldn't be that hard of a problem for me, remember I'm not building a gaming computer or any thing huge, just an everyday computer to get me from A to B but also be able to preform sweet some tasks. 

When you mean on board you mean the graphics card is already built into the mother board?
What do you mean by build a Silent OC'd PC? never heard of that term before.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

A PC that is overclocked but without all the noisy fans so that you could put it in you TV room and not disturb the older people(like me) in the room while it's recording a TV program
or running some other function, Large heat sinks and low rpm fans or better yet 1 low rpm fan and some ducting to control air flow, Being as it's not exactly legal to reuse the VISTA DVD and if you have to show costs for the science project I'm sure somebody will pick on the fact you didn't include the costs

Yes onboard video has the graphic on the MB as an example> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128090
Its similar to how most laptop video works


----------



## Tux (Aug 17, 2008)

Ha ha we both think alike I viewing the same exact motherboard on newegg on another tab. I also figured that to about installing vista without posting the price of it would present itself as a problem. I would really like to run vista on on it just to show the system I built can handle such a hog.


----------



## Tux (Aug 17, 2008)

I was thinking of this for the processor. 
Intel Pentium E2220 Allendale 2.4GHz LGA 775 65W Dual-Core Processor Model BX80557E2220 - Retail
At: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116070

Power supply: CORSAIR CMPSU-650TX 650W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Power Supply - Retail 
At: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The E2220 is a good candidate for clocking, The 650tx is a very good supply if you need to save some the 550 or the 450 would do without a video card.
Or get the 650tx here> http://www.provantage.com/corsair-cmpsu-650tx~7CSMC05F.htm


----------



## Tux (Aug 17, 2008)

Sorry for the dely I got wrapped up in my school work. Unfortunately my budget my be cut short. 300-500$ range now . depending on my parents and if my science teacher will except this as project. Im sure I'll be allowed but nothing is set in stone yet. 

I still need more implications for my project!! All i think of is being able to overclock my processor to above 3ghtz without damaging it. Wrench97 had an idea about cutting down on less noise while doing so.

I also will not be running windows vista on it do copyright issues and cost. I'll be using Ubuntu instead which i much prefer anyway due to flexibility.

I think i will take you up on your offer about using a 550w over a 650w because i got cut short a bit.

Iplan to buy every thing off of newegg if anyone else had a good experience at another site let me know because my budget is limited to squat.

Like most of you when your were my age you were in all honors and AP classes, and you know how busy you can get with homework so if I dont respond right away you'll know way.

It would be great for a speedy response, and im very thankful for his help.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

there is a thermatake toughpower 650 watt for $71.00 at mwave.com / click on refurbished / click on power supplies

there are also cheap motherboards in the refurb section too ! Like the Gigabyte EP45-DS3L for $61.00


----------



## sparksfx (Sep 9, 2008)

Take a look at my thread, What do U think? Isn't it a gr8 challange?

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f255/special-server-4-remote-users-working-on-cad-help-290015.html


----------



## Tux (Aug 17, 2008)

Your remote sever idea seemed like a good challenge, I'll look into it.
Yes I heard about mwave aren't they known for refurbished products. But how reliable will a refurbished item be at this site, because I'll pay a few extra bucks for a more reliable service and product.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I have bought alot of parts from the mwave refurb section as well as the regular store section ......... they arent really refurbs ..... they are customer returns from customer errors and production overstock


----------



## Tux (Aug 17, 2008)

Yeah I was checking them out last night I'll look into it, the mother board that you recommended for me looked nice along with the power supply.
Any great web sites you got in mind for a web site that gives steps for installing the hardware into the case. I would like a good one to use as a reference so don't direct me to another forum post.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

yeah ......here is an awesome set of goodies !!

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f70/how-to-build-your-own-pc-simple-guides-w-photos-291081.html


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

dont drag your feet on mwave refurb items ...... they dont last long ! they go as fast as dollar kisses from the prom queen !


----------



## Tux (Aug 17, 2008)

I get this message when I try to goto the link you gave me.


Tux, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

1. Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
2. If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Neither does mine apparently, try this link> http://techreport.com/articles.x/13671


----------



## Tux (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks for the link gave me some useful info


----------



## Tux (Aug 17, 2008)

Im picking out the parts right now, I think the total of the parts now is around $350 all from newegg. I would like to get all the parts at least $20-30 cheaper if that is even possible. Any usefull recommendations to help me reduce price?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Make sure you click on the combo deals link at the bottom for each item to see if there is a combo deal for less. 
Which PSU did you pick?


----------



## Tux (Aug 17, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139003

Thanks for the tip about that I'll look into that. This courseir is a pretty expensive PSU is there any other brand I could go with that would be cheaper but asreliable


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Not really there were some we used to recommend that started going belly up after 6 months or were noisy there is just something about having someone tell you about the black smoke that came out of psu you recommended that makes you not do it any more


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

wrench97 said:


> Not really there were some we used to recommend that started going belly up after 6 months or were noisy there is just something about having someone tell you about the black smoke that came out of psu you recommended that makes you not do it any more





*AMEN BROTHER* ray:


----------



## Tux (Aug 17, 2008)

Sorry for not posting in a while, I get wrap up in school and sports to easily,
Here is what i got so far:
CPU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116072
MOB: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128088
PSU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139003
HDD: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822210001
RAM: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145098
Case: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811164040
Optical Drive: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106228

Every thing I picked out is of pretty high quality and I think should work well in the build, give me your thoughts on it.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Couple of problems here the CPU is not on the support list> http://www.gigabyte-usa.com/Support/Motherboard/CPUSupport_Model.aspx?ProductID=2734

And HD is a Deactivated item.


----------



## Tux (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanx for the catch Idk if i should change motherboards or CPU though, I like the fact that the CPU is cheap and supports virtualization


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You know, I went back and looked to see if a different CPU was on the support list and now I see the E5200 listed between the E2220 and the E4300 so either it was just added along with Bios version F4B or I missed it the other night because it out of numerical order
So just make sure the motherboard you buy has the latest Bios F4B and your set.


----------



## Tux (Aug 17, 2008)

cool cool I thought they would be compatible because the motherboard said it be compatible with Pentium series. Ok I'll check it, can I do that on New Egg or do I have to got to manufactures web site to check.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Better to call or Email Newegg if that's where you are going to buy it.


----------

